

Posterous to Tumblr - dits59
http://www.justmigrate.com

======
danso
It's interesting to me that people who were just burned by Posterous would be
OK with going to Tumblr. I like Tumblr a lot and have one myself, but it's
still working out its monetization strategy:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2013/01/02/tumblr-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2013/01/02/tumblr-
david-karps-800-million-art-project/)

> _Money isn’t that pressing an issue–yet. Karp says Tumblr has banked “most
> of” the $125 million it has raised. But Tumblr spent an estimated $25
> million on its operation last year and will likely have to shell out up to
> $40 million this year. In 2013 David Karp has a race on his hands: Can he
> break into the black before needing to hold his hand out again for
> investors?_

The mobile tools for Tumblr are definitely a plus. But if you aren't blogging
at a rate that requires you to have scheduling tools, then I wonder if it'd
just be easier to set up a Jekyll powered blog. You lose the social-network
effect of Tumblr (the reblogs and like), but from what I've seen, it's visual
blogs that get reblogged/liked the most, because of how users interact (and
see things) in their dashboard.

~~~
pseut
If you set up a tumblr with your own domain name, what's the problem?

~~~
benackles
You run into the same problem you had with Posterous. Having your own domain
does nothing to prevent Tumblr from running out of cash and shutting down your
blog. Luckily Twitter/Posterous are doing the right thing by providing a way
to retain control of your data. Imagine if they didn't provide those tools,
you're at the mercy of the platform.

I'm not on Posterous, but I am on Tumblr and I do worry the company won't
always be around once the cash runs dry or they get acquihired.

I like the WordPress strategy of strong data portability features within a
hosted environment and an open source, self-hosted option. This way even if
WordPress.com (Automattic) gets acquired, WordPress.org will always be an
option without having to get comfortable with an entirely new platform. Of
coarse, if you're a developer you could always just use an open source static
site generator like Jekyll or Middleman.

~~~
pseut
I use both tumblr and Jekyll, but I think it's pretty low risk that tumblr
will vanish without any warning. We've known posterous would disappear for a
while now. And if you point an rss reader at any blog you get a pretty decent
backup trivially, so it's a hassle if tumblr disappears but not catastrophic.

But I am reluctant to use tumblr for semi-permanent content; I mostly use it
for posts with a short shelf life. So maybe I agree with you subconsciously.

Edit: typos

------
hayksaakian
What's happening to the YC blog?

~~~
binarycrusader
pg already answered that recently:

    
    
      We're moving to Posthaven.
    

From this conversation: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5229120>

~~~
hayksaakian
Thanks I didn't see that

------
jamesbritt
Deja vu <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1269924>

------
jkaljundi
There's also import2: <http://www.import2.com/tumblr>

------
teoruiz
It would be great if you could select in which Tumblr blog you want your
Posterous' imported to.

~~~
BuddhaSource
It does have that feature after you authorise your primary blog. You can post
to secondary blogs

